# Vikings



## Sheilawisz (Sep 14, 2013)

I have been watching every episode of the Canadian/Irish TV series _Vikings_, which is filmed in Ireland and has been produced for The History Channel.

You can watch the Trailer here:

[video=youtube_share;XQFQN3-Pm8E]http://youtu.be/XQFQN3-Pm8E[/video]

The series tells the story of real world Viking legend Ragnar Lodbrok, also describing his family and friends. I have not finished watching the first season yet, and I am happy to hear that the series has been renewed for a second season.

I recommend _Vikings_ a lot, especially if you like Historical fiction stuff =)


----------



## senseiseth (Sep 14, 2013)

You love Vikings too! That show is awesome. Better than some of the others things I've seen recently.


----------



## Ophiucha (Sep 15, 2013)

I thought it was pretty good. I love George Blagden, who plays Athelstan (the monk), and the family dynamics with Lagertha, Ragnar, and Bjorn were excellent. Plus, I just love vikings in general. Wasn't a fan of the finale, but hopefully they bring things back together for season 2.


----------



## senseiseth (Sep 15, 2013)

Same here, there just didn't seem to have any really resonating with that end. Then again, maybe the writers thought things weren't going to go into season two, so they figured to play it safe? Who knows?

But from the looks of the sneak peek, things look like they'll be coming to a head.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Sep 16, 2013)

I love Athelstan too, he is my favorite character of the series followed by Lagertha and Floki.

You have made me curious about the finale of the first season, but please, don't spoil it for me. I want to see what happens with Athelstan in the end... A part of me whishes that he returns home in England, but it would also be good if he stayed to live with Ragnar and his family.

I know that the series suffers from some historical inaccuracies, but I love it anyway.


----------

